
Show HN: Peoplelogic.ai – team mission control for managers - PeoplelogicAI
https://peoplelogic.ai
======
dang
A few problems:

(1) for Show HN there needs to be a way to try out the product. Requesting a
demo by email doesn't count
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))

(2) please don't delete and repost. A small number of reposts is ok, but
deletion is for things that shouldn't have been submitted in the first place
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html))

(3) it's not in your interest to use a corporate username - see more on this,
and other tips, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638).

~~~
PeoplelogicAI
Thank you for the feedback and tips! I apologize for the deletions, completely
my fault!

To touch on the the product, users can try out the product without requesting
a demo — we're allowing team leaders to get started for with a team, free
forever.

